
Simon Cowell Did Not Fall Off an E-Bike - andrewfromx
https://www.treehugger.com/simon-cowell-did-not-fall-off-an-e-bike-5074440
======
rurban
This is called a sandhopper, also known as dirtbike, and is used to kill young
unexperienced teenagers. It's an extremely dangerous vehicle.

The engine is mostly irrelevant here, less power but stronger in lower rpms.

